# Snow's Happy is very sick



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

On no, poor Happy. He always looks so happy, but he clearly can’t be feeling happy now. 

I will pm Snow later but let her know my tpoo had 2 episodes of acute pancreatitis and once I got her on a low fat home cooked food, she lived for many many years. I had to put her to sleep at age 20 due to arthritis and not pancreatic disease. So there’s hope for Happy if she can get him over this episode hopefully he will do well on a special diet. Back when my tpoo had it there were no special prescription diets which is why I home cooked.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up, ZM!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pancreatitis is just the worst. Lily had one acute episode after picking the kitchen garbage. It was scary. Fingers and paws crossed here.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy thoughts to the universe for Happy’s quick recovery. Hugs Snow!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you Elisabeth for starting this thread. Thank you everyone for the positive support! Happy’s vet called with good news. He is no longer 105 and the fever is going down. The vet said he is becoming more active. 

What really scared me was his blood results. The kidney, liver, and pancreas values were extremely high. This is common for acute pancreatitis. We originally suspected it was his annual vaccine that might have caused the bloody diarrhea. He received his annual vaccinations last week. The doctor suspects it is most likely because he ate something odd. If he did, he did it when we were not home. Happy is not a dog that likes to steal food but he is very low to the ground. Maybe he will recover quickly and come home tomorrow.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

SO relieved he's on the mend!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am glad to hear Happy is feeling better ! 

Still sending lots of positive vibes his way, and Snow’s.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Many good thoughts sent! My last dog had it and recovered, so there is hope.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little Happy! Glad to hear things are looking up, but I'll still put him in my bedtime prayers! Heal Happy Heal!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So glad he is feeling better - hoping it is a one-off, and he recovers quickly.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am sosorry to hear that Happy is having a rough time. We had a beagle with this condition so I know how difficult it is to watch our little buddies go through this. I hope his health improves swiftly and without further troubles. I wish him the very best outcome!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hopefully she won't mind me sharing but, I got a text from snow a little while ago to let me know that Happy went home today. He isn't 100%, but it is a great relief that he was well enough to be at home.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Did the vet say what he could have eaten to cause this? We would certainly need to all keep it away from our babies!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you so much for all the support! I'm sorry for not posting earlier. I've had a crazy past few weeks. The good news is the little dude got better FAST. We picked him up from the hospital the next day and he is on specialty food. The doctor did give him take home meds which seems to help him a lot. He is no longer lethargic and back to his happy barky self. Between his complete lethargy, horrendous blood results, and high fever, I didn't think the little guy was going to make it. It was also quite alarming seeing the vet alarmed. 
I was very surprised by how quickly he made a turn around once he was on IV fluids 247. The doctor put him on Purina Weight management prescription food. I wonder if it is because Happy needs to lose weight or if it is low fat for pancreatitis. We bring him back in a week to get his blood tested again to make sure that his pancreas, liver, and kidney values return to normal. Since his behavior has pretty much returned back to normal, I suspect these numbers are gonna do the same.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad to hear the Happy update - great that he is doing so much better.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good is 'Happy' news I guess! Hope he continues to get better!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so happy that Happy is back to being happy.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I’m so happy with Happy’s recovery, I’m got my vet these flowers for his follow up apt. I did the arrangement myself and added the “you’re number 1” [emoji324] balloon! My cat Spunky says he is a fan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Happy Happy


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy had his follow up visit today. His blood results returned back to normal. The vet said to never EVER allow him to eat human food. He also needs to be on a low fat food in general. 

Does anyone know a good quality low fat food?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

https://www.vetinfo.com/canine-diets-for-pancreatitis.html

There are two recommendations here. I'm glad Happy is doing better.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you for the link Click! He has been on a salmon diet and it has not worked well. I wonder if it has contributed to the pancreas issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I really want to know what food it was that caused this? "Human food" is way too vague... I want to make sure I don't accidentally let my dog have any!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

kontiki said:


> I really want to know what food it was that caused this? "Human food" is way too vague... I want to make sure I don't accidentally let my dog have any!


Our vet (who is a poodle person) basically told us never to give our dogs food from the table. For the poodles his view was that we would never have fat dogs if we fed them only their regular food. He also thinks that dogs and cats generally do better with a diet that has a consistent single source of protein. I home cook for our dogs now, but their diet is their diet without any but the rarest treats of people food for special occasions. Of course all of their food is people food really, but the menu doesn't vary. If your menu is consistent you shouldn't have to worry.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Jeepers, I just want to know what food caused it! People food could be anything from left over plain steak or chicken breast, to stew with onions and raisins in it! 
Obviously the later could make them sick, and the first wouldn't, unless it was fat from the steak.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have absolutely no idea what Happy ate. It is most likely something random off the floor. Something like Avacado, which is super high in fat and have high toxicity to dogs could have caused acute pancreatitis and organ failure.

As for pancreatitis, my mom had her gallbladder removed and she has a mild case of pancreatic issues. You can’t eat anything fatty. There is a strict diet regimen involving lots of veggies and carbs. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, it sure would be nice to know. Can you at least list what you are for the 3 or so previous meals?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't understand your question? 3 things that are toxic to dogs with pancreatitis?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

snow0160 said:


> I don't understand your question? 3 things that are toxic to dogs with pancreatitis?


I asked what were in the 3 or so previous human meals that your dog may have eaten part of that caused the pancreatitis attack. I really want to know what was eaten that could have caused this.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I think you are confused. I never gave him any human food. The avocado is only speculation. I did not see him eat anything but dog food.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I will ask my neighbors daughter next time I see her what she feeds her pom mix. He also suffers from pancreatitis. Among other ailments now that he is 15 years old. He has been on a special diet for many years of a low fat food, which she now can get a chewy. That issue has been staying under control. Could be yours just got ahold of something and caused the upset and now back to normal.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Snow, I'm glad to hear that Happy is back to his cheerful self! Hopefully his new food will do the trick and prevent any recurrences.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When our Airedale had pancreatitis "attacks", she had counter surfed an entire pizza, and another time she opened a can of mixed nuts and ate at least half of the can. She lived to be 12, which was two years longer than most of her relatives, and it was not the pancreatitis that got her. Our vet told us that sometimes an attack can be triggered by chronic eating of a a small serving of a fatty food. For example, lots of people here allow their ranch dogs to run free in their avocado orchards. Some dogs may go years with no problems, even though they help themselves to avocados on a daily basis. Some dogs, however will come down with pancreatitis. It is horrible to look at your dog's eyes when they are so sick. They look like death has reached out and grabbed them. By the way, our Airedale thrived on Honest Kitchen Zeal, which is a white fish based dehydrated food. Good luck to all of you with pups that have suffered through this disorder.


----------

